# Gentoo installieren

## Benni

Hallo zusammen

ich würde sehr gerne Gentoo auf meinem Pc installieren (AMD Duron 800)

leider hab ich keine ahnung was ich jetzt machen muss, also welche

dateien ich downloaden muss. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr

mir weiterhelfen könnt. im voraus schonmal danke

----------

## hopfe

Würde dir die deutsche Gentoo Homepage ans Herz legen, ins besondere die dort veröffentlichte Installationsanleitung.

Gruß 

Hopfe

----------

## Benni

aehm ja ok, also die links gehen, aber wenn ich versuche die 2 cd's runter zu laden, zeigt er mir an "die seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" kommt das bei euch auch, oder liegt das an mir?

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

nimm lieber die Anleitung hier. Dies ist zwar auf englisch, aber um einiges aktueller.

----------

## hopfe

Versuche mal die Englische Homepage bzw diesen Link zu den Install cds. Hier mußt du nur noch deinen Prozessor wählen, und dann die gewünschte Stage runterladen.

Edit: da war ich wohl zu langsam  :Sad: 

----------

## Benni

seh ich das dann richtig dass ich fuer meinen 800er duron am besten die i686 nehm?

----------

## tux-fan

Um möglichst schnell ein lauffähiges System zu haben würd ich die LifeCD empfehlen. Das hat den Vorteil, daß Du erst mal (fast) nix selber machen mußt, außer downloaden, CD brennen und von CD booten.

Später kannste immernoch noch von dieser CD ein Systen von Grund auf neu installieren.

Nachteil: der Download ist 525MB groß.

ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/releases/1.4_rc2/x86/athlon/livecd/gentoo-grp-athlon-1.4_rc2.iso

----------

## Benni

okay danke tux-fan fuer die url, hab ja dsl, daher hab ich's dann in ca. 2 stunden gezogen :]

----------

## eine Sage

Welches Paket waere fuer eine Transmeta CPU geeingnet/zu was ist diese CPU kompatibel?

----------

## Benni

Also ich habe jetzt die .iso runtergeladen und will sie mit Nero auf CD brennen, soll ich sie dann als "CD-Rom (Boot)" oder als "CD-Rom(ISO)" oder als sonstwas brennen? ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht :/

----------

## hopfe

Einfach Nero öffnen, unter Datei->Imagebrennen(oder so ähnlich) und da dann die iso angeben.

----------

## tux-fan

Da sollte es eine Option geben, wie etwa: "CD aus CD-Image"       erstellen geben.

Wenn's sowas bei Nero nicht gibt, würd ich "CD-Rom (ISO)" versuchen.

----------

## Benni

Also ich hab jetzt den ersten Rohling "verbrannt". Ich hatte das mit "CD-Rom (ISO)" versucht, aber da schreibt er lediglich die .iso auf die CD ohne irgendwas umzuwandeln. Es gibt dann noch "CD-Image brennen" aber wenn ich das mache, kommt das hier: "Die Angegebene Blockgröße passt nicht zur Länge der Image Datei. Die Blockgröße könnte falsch sein. Wollen Sie ihre Eingabe korrigieren oder wollen sie das Problem ignorieren?"

kennt jemand das Problem?!Last edited by Benni on Thu Feb 06, 2003 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tux-fan

Hmm, sowas hatt ich noch nie beim Brennen. Entweder einfach versuchen zu brennen oder CD-Image nochmal neu downloaden. (vielleicht isses hin)

----------

## dalu

der download ist nicht komplett, hast mit mozilla runtergezogen? wenn ja nimm einen ftp client und versuchs damit. resume nicht vergessen.

----------

## Benni

Ich habs jetzt halt einfach mal ignoriert  :Wink:  und somit den 2. Rohling verbrannt, er hatte die Dateien zwar umgewandelt, aber diese sind alle kaputt.

Ich hatte die .iso ganz normal mit dem standard Windows-Download-Dings runtergeladen  :Smile:  soll ich's mal mit nem Downloadmanager wie "Getright" versuchen?

----------

## dalu

nimm irgendeinen beliebigen share oder freeware ftp client, ich ziehs im BINARY mode nicht ASCII mode.

----------

## Gekko

 *Benni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte die .iso ganz normal mit dem standard Windows-Download-Dings runtergeladen  soll ich's mal mit nem Downloadmanager wie "Getright" versuchen?

 

Solange du kein funktionierendes System hast, hehe   :Laughing: 

isses wohl die einzige Möglichkeit ums zu saugen

----------

## Benni

Okay, das werd ich dann Morgen nochmal runterladen. Heute keine Lust mehr... ich schalt dann mal den PC aus und schaue fern :) gute Nacht.

----------

## Gekko

 *Benni wrote:*   

> Okay, das werd ich dann Morgen nochmal runterladen. Heute keine Lust mehr... ich schalt dann mal den PC aus und schaue fern  gute Nacht.

 

Bei Getright gibts ne Option für den automatischen Shutdown nach download  :Wink: 

und in der Nacht kriegst sicher mehr Speed  :Smile: 

----------

## Benni

danke für den tipp, aber hab ihn leider erst jetzt gelesen  :Very Happy: , naja, mache mich dann mal ans erneute downloaden

----------

## aardvark

 *hopfe wrote:*   

> Würde dir die deutsche Gentoo Homepage ans Herz legen, ins besondere die dort veröffentlichte Installationsanleitung.
> 
> Gruß 
> 
> Hopfe

 

Horpfe: Der ist ein bischen ALT oda? (Hmmpf Gentoo 1.2...) Sogar der Rudi-Carellische ist aktueller....!?@!? (Tolle TIPP) Ist die Wirtschaftsniedergang auch schon in Gentooland.de eingedrungen vielleicht?

Topicstarter: Schau mal ob du english lesen/vershen kannst und, kuk mal in die hervorragende englische installationsanleitung hier :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml

Der www.gentoo.org ist sowieso der kern von diese ganze sache.

So, und jetz mein mund und haende washen  :Wink: 

----------

## Benni

OK aardvark, dann werd ich die mal versuchen, denke mal dass das klappen könnte ;) wenn ich mal was nich versteh, was öfter mal vorkommen wird :D, meld ich mich :)

----------

